# is it possible to keep a saw scaled viper???



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

i was watching a Sir David Attenborough video on youtube and this snake goes from coiled, to lauch, biting, realising venom to back to coiled again takes 1/3 of a second......damn thats lightening

YouTube - Eye-lash viper - Serpent - BBC Animals

(The saw scale is on at approx 2:30)


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Yes


that made me giggle:2thumb:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes,

We have about a 150 of them here at the moment.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's some that I own/owned.
Echis occelatus.








echis coloratus.








echis sochureki.








Sorry for the pic. quality.


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

PDR said:


> Yes,
> 
> We have about a 150 of them here at the moment.


:gasp: thats a few damn snakes lol, i find that clip amazing though how fast they are, you would have no chance if you didnt know what you were doing, i thought my ball was fast lol but then all i'd get would be a bruise


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> Here's some that I own/owned.
> Echis occelatus.
> image
> echis coloratus.
> ...


I love Echis:notworthy:
but what i want to know if you were to find/breed a scaleless saw scale viper would it be called a sore scale viper????


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

PDR said:


> Yes,
> 
> We have about a 150 of them here at the moment.



:shock:

One of my all time favourite snakes... but damn.... :eek4:


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> Here's some that I own/owned.
> Echis occelatus.
> image
> echis coloratus.
> ...


beautiful snakes mate


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

PDR said:


> Yes,
> 
> We have about a 150 of them here at the moment.


Just a quick question Paul would i be right in assuming that you have so many due to the veriations in the make up of the venom due to there vast geographic range and do you keep all Sp and sub sp?


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

this is 1 that i own


----------

